# What do I need to clean these black spots of wheels?



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like tar to me have you tried tar remover? Could be fallout too


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Tried autogylm tar remover and didn't budge anything!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Definitely not the scourer that's been used before. I'd say tar as a first guess.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Tar & Glue (Autosmart Tardis) and a fallout remover (BH Korrosol). They're what i used to do the old mans beamer a couple of days ago, came up like new!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

AutoSmart Smart Wheels agitated with a brush, rinse, then AutoSmart Tardis wiped with a MF cloth might shift it


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I had that on my wheels. I used a wheel cleaner, tar remover, iron x, clay and finally polished with SRP. Came out a treat


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If the spots are hard and crusty, like they are baked on, then you *may* need something stronger than Tar remover.

I had similar spots to these on some older alloys and it eventually took a strong acidic wheel cleaner ( Wonder wheels ) to finally shift them after trying everything else.

I * think * they may be a build up of brake dust, rather than Tar, but I am no expert.

Edit: just found the pic I took of it at the time, on Dropbox. These were so hard you couldn't scrape them off with your fingernail !!


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I used drag breath today on mine



Then tardis, o once over with SRP. And then two coats of coli

Came out a treat 👍


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbf ag tar is only any good for stickers

Try a decent one and a decent fall out remover


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Get a tin of Holts Heavy Duty Tar Remover. That will remove them. Had the same on my alloys.


----------



## ioClean (May 16, 2014)

Looks like fallout to me. Get yourself some fallout remover


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I had similar recently, and if it's the same as mine then it's not tar. I used Autosmart Fallout, Smart Wheels and CG Decon (Iron x type product) and used various brushes, including a toothbrush.


----------



## A5BlackEd (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like burnt in brake dust - iron x will do the job nicely


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

if its really baked on over a long time then they can be very hard to shift without an acid based cleaner. fallout remover and tardis should be your first call before looking for anything stronger.


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Try car pro Iron X + Tar and glue remover clay bar + Polish then wax


----------



## OllyMoore1992 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ive got the same problem with mine atm.
Have been advised to use Tardis then a fallout remover like Iron X.
Would then be worth sealing them to help stop it happening again and making the clean process much easier.


----------



## jake osullivan (Sep 7, 2016)

Autosmarts red7 and tardis will sort that with ease 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

